# Wedding ideas!



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I have been busy planning and having lots of fun thinking about table decorations etc!!

Last night i had a brain wave, have been thinking of how to make some things really personal to us and came up with this. 

For our table numbers we will have 9 tables and top table, i am thinking of picking 10 of our favourite pictures of Maizy and having a different one of her on each one!! 

I thought this would be really quirky and fun and personal!!

What do you all think do you think this sounds like a good idea?? Would you think it would look nice at a wedding???

Here is a couple of images to show the sort of thing i am thinking of, the top one is similar to what i would do but on white card with a coral ribbon or coral backing paper and the bottom picture is what i would use to hold them on the tables!

What do you all think???

Lisa


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I think that's a great idea, and a great way to include Maizy in your special day.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Agreed!!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Thats Sweet and Unique. Go for It-Nickee**


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Love it!! How about having her walked down the isle as flower girl? Wearing flowers. And a doggy ring bearer?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think it is a great idea. I love when weddings have a very personal touch and this is a great way to incorporate your baby into your special day.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lisa, I think its a great idea and think it will look very pretty. Will you also have place cards with their names on them at the table?


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

spookiesmom said:


> Love it!! How about having her walked down the isle as flower girl? Wearing flowers. And a doggy ring bearer?


Awhhhh Maizy wont be walking down the aisle as we know she will be too scared on the day too many people and will want to spend all day with us which just wont be possible shes staying wit my friends mum who she loves! She will be with me in the morning though when im getting ready and i am definatly having some pictures with her :wub:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Lisa, I think its a great idea and think it will look very pretty. Will you also have place cards with their names on them at the table?


Thanks everyone i think it will look lovely just wanted to see what everyone thought i dont want it to look tacky but she is our baby and we think will be really sweet!!

At the moment i am planning on with a friend making heart shaped shortbread for our favours, putting them in clear celephane bags tied with colour coordinating ribbon! Then attatching a luggage tag to them with the guests name on as im a flight attendant we thought this would be nice... and also reasonably priced!

Our save the dates were also luggage tags. These are the ones we used but this is not our wedding date or my fiances name unsless i change my mind on him :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Thanks everyone i think it will look lovely just wanted to see what everyone thought i dont want it to look tacky but she is our baby and we think will be really sweet!!
> 
> At the moment i am planning on with a friend making heart shaped shortbread for our favours, putting them in clear celephane bags tied with colour coordinating ribbon! Then attatching a luggage tag to them with the guests name on as im a flight attendant we thought this would be nice... and also reasonably priced!
> 
> Our save the dates were also luggage tags. These are the ones we used but this is not our wedding date or my fiances name unsless i change my mind on him :HistericalSmiley:


LOL.....I love it! Great ideas and it looks nice. Good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

When my hubby and I got married in 2001, my furbaby Maggie Jo, was our flower girl. I had a very small white basket decorated with ribbons and hung it around her neck with a few purple rose petals. We had a skin child too, but Maggie was absolutely precious. She is at the Bridge now, and I miss her with all my heart.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> When my hubby and I got married in 2001, my furbaby Maggie Jo, was our flower girl. I had a very small white basket decorated with ribbons and hung it around her neck with a few purple rose petals. We had a skin child too, but Maggie was absolutely precious. She is at the Bridge now, and I miss her with all my heart.


That sounds so lovely :wub: im so glad she was able to be part of your day. I am definatly involving Maizy where i can!

Would love to see pics of your special day and your little flower girl who i can only imagine was a little star!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it's a great idea. Is there any chance you could get Maizy to pose with a round or square disc with the big number on them so she could hold each table number in her mouth? Otherwise maybe you can get her to sit next to a large number -- you can make something at a craft story. Love the luggage tag idea but you know you could do real luggage tags as a favor too


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I think it's a great idea. Is there any chance you could get Maizy to pose with a round or square disc with the big number on them so she could hold each table number in her mouth? Otherwise maybe you can get her to sit next to a large number -- you can make something at a craft story. Love the luggage tag idea but you know you could do real luggage tags as a favor too


It did cross my mind about trying to get her to pose with numbers somehow! Its definatly something im going to consider if my little model fancies posing! :HistericalSmiley:

Something like this..... but her not us!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

If she doth protest it could be the three of you.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

If you're planning on having any flowers on the tables, how about something like this? I saw it on 1800flowers.com


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> If she doth protest it could be the three of you.


True we could do that!! Might start in the summer trying to get some good pictures with numbers!! Will keep you updated :w00t:



maltese#1fan said:


> If you're planning on having any flowers on the tables, how about something like this? I saw it on 1800flowers.com


Oh wow that is soooooo cute!!! I have sorted my flowers going very minimal on flowers who knew flowers could be so expensive :w00t:!!!!

Might look into getting someone to make a cake topper of me, my other half and Maizy though im not sure if a cake maker will be able to do that??


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> If she doth protest it could be the three of you.


I just remembered when Maizy was a puppy i did a birthday card from her to my boyfriend this is the picture excuse her dishevelled look!!! She looked utterly unimpressed with me :w00t:!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Might look into getting someone to make a cake topper of me, my other half and Maizy though im not sure if a cake maker will be able to do that??


I love a good challenge. I just did a quick google search and found this website: custom dog wedding cake toppers - Information Sheet. Seems a little pricey, but it looks like she does people with their fluffs.

I also found this website: Bride and Groom With Pets Wedding Cake Topper - Dogs and Cats


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was just thinking the topper could be a little sculpture of the three of you that you could keep on display. I think that some people get clay sculptures where she makes great Maltese from Sally's Bits of Clay. She's on EBay and ships internationally from her Etsy acct. Sally's Bits of Clay by sallysbitsofclay on Etsy There'a also another artist who makes little sculptures but I can't remember her name.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Since you're including Maizy in you're wedding theme I saw this:










Cute huh?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> I just remembered when Maizy was a puppy i did a birthday card from her to my boyfriend this is the picture excuse her dishevelled look!!! She looked utterly unimpressed with me :w00t:!


That photo is so cute. I think you can get her to pose near numbers!! Have lots of treats in your hands


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Since you're including Maizy in you're wedding theme I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh thats sweet!!! Thanks for all the great ideas everyone!!!



Snowbody said:


> That photo is so cute. I think you can get her to pose near numbers!! Have lots of treats in your hands


Its such a funny puppy pic i can barely even tell its her now!! Lots of treats and pretty locations i think maybe at the beach etc!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese#1fan said:


> If you're planning on having any flowers on the tables, how about something like this? I saw it on 1800flowers.com


 OMD just seeing this makes me want to get married!! This is awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> OMD just seeing this makes me want to get married!! This is awesome!!!!!!!!


You don't have to get married. They had different versions of this. For example they had a birthday one where the dog was wearing a birthday hat. They all were really cute.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> Awhhhh Maizy wont be walking down the aisle as we know she will be too scared on the day too many people and will want to spend all day with us which just wont be possible shes staying wit my friends mum who she loves! She will be with me in the morning though when im getting ready and i am definatly having some pictures with her :wub:



I love that idea!!!! Also I am in the same boat as you regarding fluffs walking down the aisle (I'm engaged too! :chili since my two are very, very shy and scared pups and we are having around 150 people! :blink: Plus, we're getting married at a golf club and I'm pretty sure animals aren't allowed  But I definitely want lots of pictures of us getting ready in the morning with Ozzie and Lisa and am going to think of other ways to involve them :heart: 

I am just trying to think who is going to watch them during the wedding... so far all I can think of is my best friend's brother who lives across the street from my parents (where Ozzie and Lisa will be)... I am just too leery of boarding/doggie hotels even...


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I love that idea!!!! Also I am in the same boat as you regarding fluffs walking down the aisle (I'm engaged too! :chili since my two are very, very shy and scared pups and we are having around 150 people! :blink: Plus, we're getting married at a golf club and I'm pretty sure animals aren't allowed  But I definitely want lots of pictures of us getting ready in the morning with Ozzie and Lisa and am going to think of other ways to involve them :heart:
> 
> I am just trying to think who is going to watch them during the wedding... so far all I can think of is my best friend's brother who lives across the street from my parents (where Ozzie and Lisa will be)... I am just too leery of boarding/doggie hotels even...


I live in Granite City, IL. I will be happy to watch your two if you want!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

dntdelay said:


> I live in Granite City, IL. I will be happy to watch your two if you want!


Thank you for the offer!! But I think 5 hours is a bit too long of a drive!! The irony is that we started out dating long distance, St. Louis - Chicago!!! :blush:

I'm hoping/assuming my parents will watch them after the wedding while we're on our honeymoon, it's just the day of and possibly/probably the night of, so I'm thinking my friend's brother can come in and take them out every few hours  Otherwise, I might look into a doggie hotel, but I am very, very leery of those...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisa, I have been thinking so much of you & your wedding & wondering how things have gone since losing your FIL. I know you wish he might have been physically present for such a momentous occasion. 
I am so enamored with the wedding site you chose---it is soooooo lovely! My daughter got married 2 yrs ago (just the church wedding she got married before that in the US) in Cambridge, UK & her reception was at St. Catherine's College (one of the Cambridge university colleges) and it was so lovely & romantic! 
I will continue to follow your story & eat up every photo! I am praying for a little sunshine on your special day!:wub:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I love that idea!!!! Also I am in the same boat as you regarding fluffs walking down the aisle (I'm engaged too! :chili since my two are very, very shy and scared pups and we are having around 150 people! :blink: Plus, we're getting married at a golf club and I'm pretty sure animals aren't allowed  But I definitely want lots of pictures of us getting ready in the morning with Ozzie and Lisa and am going to think of other ways to involve them :heart:
> 
> I am just trying to think who is going to watch them during the wedding... so far all I can think of is my best friend's brother who lives across the street from my parents (where Ozzie and Lisa will be)... I am just too leery of boarding/doggie hotels even...


Awhhh massive congrats :chili:!! When are you getting married?? Yes i agree Maizy is a bit shy and only likes people she knows all of which will be part of the wedding party so wouldnt be fair on her! I think we are doing the right thing plus like you say can have piccies in the morning with our beauties :wub:



edelweiss said:


> Lisa, I have been thinking so much of you & your wedding & wondering how things have gone since losing your FIL. I know you wish he might have been physically present for such a momentous occasion.
> I am so enamored with the wedding site you chose---it is soooooo lovely! My daughter got married 2 yrs ago (just the church wedding she got married before that in the US) in Cambridge, UK & her reception was at St. Catherine's College (one of the Cambridge university colleges) and it was so lovely & romantic!
> I will continue to follow your story & eat up every photo! I am praying for a little sunshine on your special day!:wub:


Thanks so much Sandi i know my fiance is still finding things very difficult bless him and its definatly still a really difficult time. 

I will have to let everyone know my facebook account because after the wedding i will be jetting straight off on honeymoon so wont get chance to put pictures on here!! 

Awhhh i pray for a little sunshine too or even snow if it snows we know my FIL has something to do with it as it snowed the whole time he was in hospital and also at his funeral! We all joked that he must love the snow :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Thank you for the offer!! But I think 5 hours is a bit too long of a drive!! The irony is that we started out dating long distance, St. Louis - Chicago!!! :blush:
> 
> I'm hoping/assuming my parents will watch them after the wedding while we're on our honeymoon, it's just the day of and possibly/probably the night of, so I'm thinking my friend's brother can come in and take them out every few hours  Otherwise, I might look into a doggie hotel, but I am very, very leery of those...


Courtney - when is the wedding? I'm just around the corner . . . seriously, let me know the date and if the schedule works and you'd like my help that day, be glad to!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

maltese#1fan said:


> You don't have to get married. They had different versions of this. For example they had a birthday one where the dog was wearing a birthday hat. They all were really cute.


 
um I was being facetious......................


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lisa, we are getting married Memorial Day weekend of 2014, so plenty of time to plan (and get in shape!!) :w00t: I wanted to do this fall, but didn't want to stress out, so decided to wait. 

What about you, when's the big day? Your venue sounds amazing!!! And I agree, it is best not to expose our babies to too many people if they are on the shy side! And weddings can get so hectic, and honestly, I think I would be distracted worrying about them!! :blink: We will have to collaborate on ideas of how to involve and incorporate our fluffs in a cute way :wub:



maggieh said:


> Courtney - when is the wedding? I'm just around the corner . . . seriously, let me know the date and if the schedule works and you'd like my help that day, be glad to!


Maggie, that is so sweet of you!  I know you must have your hands full with your two, though! But I might take you up since you are one of the few I would trust with my babies :heart: The wedding is May 24, 2014 right smack in the middle of Memorial Day weekend, so if you made holiday plans, I would totally understand!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Lisa, we are getting married Memorial Day weekend of 2014, so plenty of time to plan (and get in shape!!) :w00t: I wanted to do this fall, but didn't want to stress out, so decided to wait.
> 
> What about you, when's the big day? Your venue sounds amazing!!! And I agree, it is best not to expose our babies to too many people if they are on the shy side! And weddings can get so hectic, and honestly, I think I would be distracted worrying about them!! :blink: We will have to collaborate on ideas of how to involve and incorporate our fluffs in a cute way :wub:
> 
> ...


That would actually work out! I never go anywhere over Memorial Day and am always in town - 4th of July is my out of town holiday trip. So, I'll put it on my calendar and you have one less thing to worry about! And, we have plenty of time for me to meet your kids before then! :chili:


----------

